
Does code need to be perfect? - andreascreten
https://medium.com/we-are-madewithlove/does-code-need-to-be-perfect-a53f36ad7163#.rpib254qb
======
moyta
Perfect code doesn't exist. The only goal is to accomplish a task good enough,
and rewrite as needed, we're humans here, not perfect code writing bots.

Ideally your code will do what your business needs it to do, not what people
claim they need, since often those are two very divergent things.

~~~
andreascreten
I couldn't agree more!

~~~
moyta
Yea, I say this as I slowly rewrite major chunks of this libre project (all in
PHP :P) to be competitive with the titans of the industry in terms of
features.

I feel like they went to their clients and asked them what they wanted, and
didn't bother to go to any of the hundreds of places using other proprietary
softwares that had implemented these features and talked up their employees
about said software to find out which variant of this feature to implement and
how to make it better than the proprietary implementations on the market
today.

Some basic research would have saved me from rewriting and cleaning up these
features, but at least as a saving grace the people who wrote this do know how
to write quality PHP, unlike many other projects I've worked on involving PHP.

